# Fronts with Haps



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi all. I'm setting up a 255g All male Malawi hap tank and I like the look of the fronts. How do you experts feel they would work out? I'm only talking about 1 or maybe 2 of them? 
How big do you normally see them get in a aquarium?? I'm wondering what size fish they may be able to swallow when full grown opcorn: 
Thanks, Ben


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Fronts normally do best in a group, and usually when they're alone with only themselves as company.

There are exceptions, of course, but generally fronts like each other most. Cuddly guys 

Front sizes vary a bit. I've never kept one to full size, but I imagine around the 9~11 inch mark. There are cases of some WC males being huge, up to 14" or larger! :thumb: I don't know about tank-raised, epecially Burundi, but I'm sure there's someone with the exception

Even the gapes vary....I've seen cases where some almost-adult fronts where kept with shellies and fish that were under two inches.....The CF article says "any fish under 3 inches..." but there are also cases where adult fronts swallow 6 inch peacock cichlids and other fish that were thought surely too big for them!! 

I hope I helped. Most of this info comes from what I saw or heard, not what I done 

Ted


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

the_evil_dickfeldi said:


> Fronts normally do best in a group, and usually when they're alone with only themselves as company.
> 
> There are exceptions, of course, but generally fronts like each other most. Cuddly guys
> 
> ...


Thanks Ted
My other fish being swallowed is what I'm worried about the most. My smallest fish should be in the 3-4" range and most of the others 6"+ but I would hate to start losing 6" fish in the night.


----------



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

I have peacocks and fronts together and they seem to get along just fine, they are pretty equal in size, the fronts may be bigger. I have three of each kind. I did have to remove a half chrimson from the tank cause he was just to pushy for the front.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

fishyslc said:


> I have peacocks and fronts together and they seem to get along just fine, they are pretty equal in size, the fronts may be bigger. I have three of each kind. I did have to remove a half chrimson from the tank cause he was just to pushy for the front.


What happens when the fronts get to full size is what's causing my worries don't they get to 15"


----------



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen them get pretty big, I figure when they get that big...it's a great excuse to get another fish tank, but I think I have plenty of time, they seem to grow pretty slow.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have seen alot of pics of peoples adult fronts in the 11-13 inch range. I have seen a few pics of monster sized fronts but those are not as common, not because the fish wont grow that big but more likely the people keeping them kill them by accidents etc..before they can get that big over years.

I have heard of people keeping large fronts with peacocks that are around 6 or 7 inches for years and all is well then one day their favorite peacock is gone....

I had some haps and peacocks in with my fronts to grow out and have some red empress now with them. I think it depends on your individual fish but peacocks are known to nip fins and chase when spawning same with haps, thats why people recommend to keep fronts by themselves with other fronts.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I think I'll stay away from the fronts from what I've heard so far. I'm sure they're great but I don't want to try to find a home for a 15" fish later on in life :roll: 
Thanks for all your help
Ben


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like blue dolphins and red empress. Check mine out. They are still young fish but growing nicely, toss in a couple borleyi and you will have a beautiful active tank

Red empress male










Blue dolphin (male ?)









Albino strawberry peacock :










Male and female red empress (left), unidentified hap center, rescued deformed yellow lab upper right, blue dolphin lower right.










These fish would all work well together with some ohter peacocks that are commonly found.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> I like blue dolphins and red empress. Check mine out. They are still young fish but growing nicely, toss in a couple borleyi and you will have a beautiful active tank


Thanks cichlidgirl1
I do have some of these fish but they are juvies at the moment. I hope they turn out as nice as yours :thumb:


----------

